# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris in September

## Cliff

Here is a link to photos I took during a quick two week trip to Paris the end of September:
http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/France/Paris-2013

----------


## andynap

Nicely done. Thanks

----------


## GramChop

Oooh la la!  Really sweet shots, Cliff.  Thank you for sharing!!

----------


## amyb

Cliff, tres bonne!

----------


## Jeanette

Fantastic photos, Cliff - far better than any I've taken over the last few dasy. Looks like you had gorgeous sunshine. I am in Paris this week and we've had more clouds than sun, but it is still a very glorious place to be. Off to Nice and the South of France tomorrow!

----------


## amyb

You should find sunnier days in the South.  Happy trails

----------


## cec1

Wonderful shots!

----------


## julianne

As usual, Cliff, your photography is superb  These could all be "postcards from Paris"---the next. best thing to being there!

----------


## katva

Yes, fabulous----- thanks for sharing, Cliff!  I always enjoy your photos.

----------


## marybeth

Love the pictures!  And looking forward to see some from Jeanette and Dennis, too.

----------


## Grey

Cliff, thanks for the photos.  Paris is a beautiful city and I loved viewing your pictures.

----------


## Jeanette

> Love the pictures! And looking forward to see some from Jeanette and Dennis, too.



I need to post some of my Facebook photos to the forum. It was really fun to have a few forum members following along with my daily Facebook updates. We had the time of our lives.

----------


## didierb

Cliff, very nice shots, thx!

----------

